

Bootstrap your electronics projects on circuits.io - benschrauwen
http://blog.circuits.io/post/36740852617/bootstrap-your-electronics-projects-on-circuits-io

======
jondot
Wow, this is an excellent idea.

I can imagine building and ordering spare parts for defective and unsupported
electronic devices that would prolong their life.

I can also imagine experimenting with building and fiddling with guitar pedal
effects from the slew of existing schematics on the Web.

I think the hardest thing for me is going out finding and buying the parts.
Some times I might have the time to assemble them but most of the time I
wouldn't.

~~~
kbruneel
Thanks man! Our dream is that you guy's can fully focus on the creative part
of your project. We want to do the boring part: component sourcing, getting
the PCBs manufactured, getting it all assembled, testing,...

------
Aqua_Geek
As much as I _love_ what they're trying to do here, I can't help but feel that
they need to work on some of the basics first. For example, if the parts
you're using don't already have a footprint, etc set up on circuits.io you're
pretty much screwed. Design a pad by inputting vertex coordinates? Seriously?
It would be much better if you could choose a general shape and tweak the
parameters from there – vertex coordinates should be left as a last resort.

Props to the team, though. I hope this gets traction.

~~~
kbruneel
We are working hard on a better footprint editor right now. It will probably
be released in one or two weeks. If you have trouble adding a footprint you
can always send us an email and we'll add it for you.

------
Jonovono
heh. i just made a post the other day looking for advice for starting a
hardware project. I'll check this out more later but it looks like it could be
useful!

Plug: if anyone has experience making hardware projects (start to finish) and
has some free time to lend some advice or would be interested in hearing what
i want to make and maybe team up. email me!: me@jonovono.com

~~~
kbruneel
We would love to help you with this! I'll send you an email.

------
vilda
.io TLD is more and more geekish...

------
kirk21
Awesome! Good luck.

